
Why is a prison company storing the voice prints of even innocent people? - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90307401/why-is-a-prison-company-storing-the-voice-prints-of-even-innocent-people
======
bradknowles
As far as the system is concerned, no one is innocent. They just have not yet
been convicted of a crime.

Therefore, record all the voiceprints for future use is a valid pattern for
them.

